# Gleichgewichtsübung



## AlbertFat (13. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Wenn man sich durch das große internet klickt findet man viele videos, wo biker eine gefühlte ewigkeit auf ihrem bike stehen ohne vor oder zurück zu fahren. ich bin zwar noch anfänger, aber dieses "stehenbleiben" übe ich auch schon (zB an roten ampeln auf dem weg zur arbeit usw) relativ oft. trotzdem kann ich keine 5 sekunden richtig stehenbleiben. mit ein wenig bremse kurz lösen und dann wieder ziehen klappt das schon, aber besonders toll komme ich mir da nicht vor. gibt es ieinen trick, mit dem man das am besten üben kann?  wie lange könnt ihr so "stehenbleiben"?


----------



## GeorgeP (13. November 2011)

Hier wird das gut erklärt Trackstand

So nennt man das im übrigen 

Dann weist du wo du jetzt noch nach suchen kannst.

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (13. November 2011)

Wenn man länger steht, gibt es immer eine minimale Vor/Zurückbewegen oder ggf. eine minimal Kippbewegung des Bikes. Bei den Könnern sind diese aber eben sehr sehr klein.

D.h. es macht keinen Sinn gleich das Balancieren ohne Ausgleichsbewegung zu üben, nur weil es die Profis nicht mehr brauchen.

Am einfachsten ist es meiner Meinung nach im Stehen an einem Anstieg. Vorderrad zum Berg einschlagen, Kurbel waagerecht. Durch Kettenzug ohne Bremseinsatz kann man nun das Vorderrad bergauf oder bergab rollen lassen und damit sein Gleichgewicht stabilisieren.


----------



## Marc B (14. November 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Hier wird das gut erklÃ¤rt Trackstand
> 
> So nennt man das im Ã¼brigen
> 
> ...



Danke fÃ¼r das Posten unseres Videos  

Hier meine Tipps dazu:

*Balance/Gleichgewicht: Mehr Bike-Kontrolle fÃ¼r technisches GelÃ¤nde*

_Aus der Serie "Fahrtechnik der Woche" (hier die Zusammenfassung mit Wheelie-Drop, Manual & RÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts fahren)._

*Trackstand / aktives Stehen*

Der Trackstand schult die Radkontrolle und den Gleichgewichtssinn auf dem Bike - wenn es spÃ¤ter in technische Trailpassagen geht, wird sich diese Ãbung bezahlt machen. So gehtâs: Nach dem Abbremsen schlÃ¤gt man das Vorderrad in eine Richtung ein und schiebt die HÃ¼fte leicht nach vorne. Nun beginnt der Balance-Akt: Durch seitliches Ausgleichen mit den Knien verhindert man ein Umkippen zur Seite (Beispiel: *Kippt das Bike nach rechts weg, schiebt man das linke Knie nach auÃen*). *Wichtig*: Auf keinen Fall eine Kurbel nach unten zeigen lassen!

*Tipp*: Zum Ãben eine Stelle auswÃ¤hlen, die leicht bergauf geht!




_ Im Vergleich zur Grundposition ist die HÃ¼fte leicht nach vorne verschoben. Ob man mit gezogener Bremse Ã¼bt oder ohne ist Geschmackssache, ich bevorzuge die Variante ohne Bremsen, da ich so auch immer etwas nach vorn und hinten pendeln kann_

*Mit AbstÃ¼tzung seitliches Augleichen trainieren*

Um das seitliche Ausbalancieren isoliert zu Ã¼ben, sucht man sich einen festen Gegenstand (Baum, Mauer, GelÃ¤nde) und fÃ¤hrt frontal mit einem kleinen Stupser leicht dagegen. Mit etwas Druck auf dem vorderen Pedal bleibt der Vorderreifen nun am Gegenstand haften und bietet eine feste AbstÃ¼tzung. Nun kann man sich auf dasseitliche Ausgleichen konzentrieren und es perfekt Ã¼ben.








*Balance auf schmalem Balken*

Um das GleichgewichtsgefÃ¼hl auf dem Rad zu schulen, eignen sich schmale Verkehrsstreifen oder Bordsteinkanten bestens fÃ¼r kniffelige Balance-Fahrten.

Auf den Pedalen stehend mit waagerechter Pedalstellung fixiert man einen Punkt einige Meter vor dem Rad und schaut auf keinen Fall direkt vor das Vorderrad. Die seitlichen Ausgleichbewegungen sollte man ruhig ausfÃ¼hren und nicht hektisch.

*Anspruchsvoll*: Auf einem Baumstamm zu Balancieren klappt erst gut, wenn man vor auf Bordsteinkanten und schmalen MÃ¤uerchen geÃ¼bt hat!






_Hier nochmal auf einem schmalen Balken_:




(_Foto: Bastian Dammers_)

_Video_:In unserem IBC-Fahrtechnikvideo #1 zeige ich, wie der Trackstand & das Balancieren auf Balken/BaumstÃ¤mmen funktionieren.


Trial-Papst Ryan Leech zu dem gleichen Thema:











_Fotos: Johannes Herden aka Freesoul_


----------



## AlbertFat (14. November 2011)

wow.
wow.
das war doch mal eine antwort!


----------



## AlbertFat (14. November 2011)

wie lange braucht ein durchschnittsbiker um den trackstand perfekt zu beherrschen?


----------



## GeorgeP (14. November 2011)

AlbertFat schrieb:


> wie lange braucht ein durchschnittsbiker um den trackstand perfekt zu beherrschen?


 

Wenn dein gleichgewichtssinn normal gut ausgeprägt ist, solltest du schon nach einer stunde erste erfolge verzeichnen.

Was ist denn deine defenition von Perfekt beherschen ?


----------



## sebbo87 (14. November 2011)

Bei mir hats schon einen Moment gedauert. Lag aber vor allem daran, dass ich das:



flyingscot schrieb:


> Am einfachsten ist es meiner Meinung nach im Stehen *an einem Anstieg*. Vorderrad zum Berg einschlagen, Kurbel waagerecht. *Durch Kettenzug* *ohne Bremseinsatz* kann man nun das Vorderrad bergauf oder bergab rollen lassen und damit sein Gleichgewicht stabilisieren.



erst rausfinden musste. Wobei schon ein ganz leichter Anstieg ausreicht.

Mit diesem Vorwissen sollte es bei dir dann auch etwas schneller klappen.
Viel Spaß beim Üben


----------



## Marc B (14. November 2011)

Hat bei mir auch länger gedauert, genau kann ich aber nicht sagen wie lang das war. Am besten häufig üben, anstatt nur mal während der Wochenend-Tour


----------



## Indyaner (14. November 2011)

Hallo,
kann man das auch mit "eingeklickten" Schuhen machen?


----------



## sebbo87 (14. November 2011)

Indyaner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann man das auch mit "eingeklickten" Schuhen machen?



Das ist nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen, es sei denn, du stehst auf Bodenkontakt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. November 2011)

Indyaner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann man das auch mit "eingeklickten" Schuhen machen?





sebbo87 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen, es sei denn, du stehst auf Bodenkontakt



Kommt drauf an, wie fest man die Clickies eingestellt hat. Meine sind schon immer auf der weichsten Stufe, da reicht schon eine Reflexbewegung zur Seite um den Fuß vom Pedal zu bekommen.

Für den Anfang sind Flats aber die erste Wahl.


----------



## Indyaner (16. November 2011)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen, es sei denn, du stehst auf Bodenkontakt




Klasse - also bedeutet das neue Pedale, warscheinlich dann die Klos-Lösung (halb und halb wie Wellgo D10 )?


----------



## Mehrsau (17. November 2011)

Bissl Offtopic: Habe die Wellgo D10 seit ner Woche... 1a. Ich will sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Manni123 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hab malin einer Zeitschrift gelesen, dass man sein Gleichgewichtssinn mit einemGymnasikball trainieren kann. Man muss sich ohne den Boden zu berühren auf denBall setzen und versuchen auf einer Stelle zu bleiben.


----------



## jan84 (23. Dezember 2011)

AlbertFat schrieb:


> wie lange braucht ein durchschnittsbiker um den trackstand perfekt zu beherrschen?



Bis zu dem Punkt, dass ich sowohl auf schweren Trails, als auch auf DH Pisten wie Wildbad voll in die Eisen und annähernd überall einfach stehenbleiben kann hats gute drei Jahre gedauert... Frage ist immer was man unter "perfekt" versteht...

Man muss sich da garnicht mit anderen vergleichen, Gleichgewichtstraining und die Fähigkeit überall sicher anhalten zu können sind mit die wichtigsten Dinge die du auf dem MTB Trainieren kannst. Egal wie -vermeintlich- gut die eigene Fahrtechnik ist, Gleichgewichtstraining bringt quasi jeden Biker vorran. Vorallem wird man dadurch wesentlich lockerer, was auch wieder zu massiven fahrtechnischen Sprüngen führt...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## sub-xero (30. Dezember 2011)

AlbertFat schrieb:


> wie lange braucht ein durchschnittsbiker um den trackstand perfekt zu beherrschen?



Ich übe den seit 2 Jahren täglich (bei der Fahrt in die Arbeit) und kann es einigermaßen, aber sicher noch nicht perfekt. Manchmal zappel ich noch ziemlich herum, manchmal klappt es sehr gut. Was sich andere Leute dabei denken, ist mir egal. Nicht aufgeben!
Ich stelle fest, dass es im Gelände irgendwie leichter geht. Wenn mir z.B. ein Wanderer entgegenkommt (und der Weg breit genug ist), bleibe ich meistens im Trackstand 20 Sekunden stehen, bis er vorbei ist. Hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

